# اختيار شريك العمر



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2014)

لا تعتبر عملية اختيار شريك العمر مسألة بسيطة، فالقرار المتّخذ لن يؤثّر فقط في مصير الطرفين المعنيين؛ بل إنّ تأثير هذا الخيار سيطال، أيضاً، عائلتي الطرفين، والأشخاص المرتبطين بهم، ولذلك فإنّ عملية أخذ القرار السليم تتطلّب الكثير من الانتباه والتأني، فخيارنا هذا سيبقى مرتبطاً بنا طوال حياتنا، وآثاره لن تفارقنا بسهولة أبداً.

يعلم جميعنا أنّ الحياة يمكن أن نحياها لمرة واحدة فقط، وكثيراً ما سمعنا من الخبراء والشعراء والفلاسفة أنّنا يجب أن نحاول الاستمتاع بالحياة أمامنا، وأن نسعد بها، كوننا لن نحيا فيها سوى لمرة واحدة، وأنّ كلّ مرحلة من العمر تمرّ بنا عابرة، ولن يأتي مثلها ثانية، وبما أنّ هذه الحقيقة لا يستطيع أحد إنكارها، فإنّه من الضروري أن نجعل حياتنا سعيدة.

ولكن كيف يمكن لنا أن نختار شريك الحياة الصحيح، ونتجنّب بالتالي أن نقع فريسة للخلافات الزوجية ونحقّق الشراكة الزوجية الناجحة وعائلة سعيدة؟.

*مراعاة توافق الخلفية التي ينتمي إليها الطرفان*

في حال أردت أن يكون خيارك “صحيحاً”، فإنّه من الضروري أن تتأكد من أنّ الشريك، الذي اخترته، تتوافق معه من حيث الخلفية الاجتماعية والثقافية التي تنتميان إليها.
ويقول الخبراء النفسيون إنّ التوافق، من حيث الخلفية التي يأتي منها كل شخص، يعتبر أساس الخيار السليم، ولا تعتبر الأفكار، التي يؤمن بها كل طرف، ضرورية فقط؛ بل إنّ المستوين الاجتماعي والثقافي اللذين ينتمي إليهما الطرفان يعتبران ضروريين أيضاً؛ إذ إنّ الدراسات التي أجريت على مجموعة من الأزواج؛ بيّنت أنّ الذين يستمتعون بحياة زوجية سعيدة كان قد تشابه لديهم المستوى الاجتماعي والثقافي.


*فارق العمر*

يفضل أن يكون الفارق في العمر بين المرأة والرجل معقولاً إلى حدّ ما، بحيث لا يقود إلى سوء التواصل والتفاهم.
و”الفارق المثالي”، وفقاً لما حدده الخبراء، فهو خمس سنوات، إذ بينت دراسة أجريت على أربعة آلاف زوج أنّ الأزواج الذين تراوح فارق العمر بينهم بين خمس وأربع سنوات ونصف، كانوا الأكثر سعادة، بالمقارنة مع أولئك الأزواج الذين تباعد كثيراً فارق العمر بينهم وتجاوز تسع سنوات.


*المظهر الخارجي ضروري أيضاً*

لا يمكن القول إنّ شكل الشريك الخارجي ليس ضرورياً، والمضمون وحده يمكن أن يعتبر كافياً؛ بل إنّ المظهر الخارجي، بشكل عام، يعتبر من الأمور المهمّة عندما يودّ أيّ أحد منّا اختيار شريك العمر.

ويجب أن يظهر الطرفين بشكل جيّد معاً من دون أن يظهر أيّ تنافر في شكلهما معاً، ولذلك فإنّ عامل الطول يمكن أن يعتبر ضرورياً؛ فالرجل يجب أن يتمتّع بالطول المناسب، الذي يجب أن يتوافق مع طول المرأة التي سيتزوجها.

ومن الضروري، أيضاً، أن يتقبّل كلا الطرفين بعضهما بعضاً، من حيث الشكل الخارجي منذ بداية العلاقة، وتذكّر أنّ عدم رضاك عن الشكل الخارجي للشريك لن يختفي مع الوقت، بل إنّه يمكن أن يزداد، وسيؤثر سلباً في العلاقة الزوجية.


*نسبة الذكاء *

من منّا لا يود أن يرتبط بشخص ذكي؟، إلا أنّ دراسة علمية نشرت حديثاً أكّدت أنّ المرأة يجب أن تتمتّع بنسبة لا بأس بها من الذكاء، أكثر من تلك التي يتمتع بها الرجل؛ إذ تتطلّب الشراكة الزوجية الناجحة أن تكون نسبة ذكاء المرأة أكثر من الرجل الذي ترتبط به، فالمرأة هي التي تتولّى إجمالاً إدارة العائلة وتنظيمها، من حيث الاعتناء بالأولاد، وتربيتهم، وتدبير الأمور العائلية، وبالتالي فإنّه من الضروري أن تكون نسبة ذكائها جيدة.

تذكّر أنّ اختيار شريك العمر يعتبر الخيار الأهم في حياتك؛ لأنّك تختار شريك حياتك لمرّة واحدة في الحياة، ولذلك فإنّ هذا الاختيار والقرار الذي ستتخذه يجب أن يبنى على حكمة وتركيز كبيرين.

والله الموفق المستعان :59:


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*اعتقد كل واحد بيختار على حسب شخصيته 
ممكن اتنين من نفس المستوى الاجتماعى والثقافى 
ومفيش فرق سن بينهم لكن حياتهم مستحيله 
وده على فكره شوفته بنفسى 
وفى اتنين  فرق سن وتعليم ومستوى اجتماعى 
لكنهم زى السمن والعسل بيدوبو فى بعض (زى حالاتى )
وفيه ناس بيأثر عليها الاختلاف بالسلب 
ميرسى للموضوع نيفو وربنا يوفق الدنيا على بعضها:mus25: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا اخترت وخلصت انيفو هههههههه 
لا بصى يا نيفو فى عوامل كتير بتترتب ع الاختيار ده 
عندك كتير من البنات اهلها اللى بيختاروا لان سنها صغير 
وحتى لو اختارته هى وكان بكامل ارادتها 
بيبقى اختيار مش مبنى ع توافق لانها اختارت بعقل مش ناضج 
يعنى انا اتجوزت صغيرة مثلا واخترت باراداتى 
لكن لو كنت لحد الان متجوزتش 
اكيد كان اختيارى هيكون مختلف تماما 
اختيار مبنى ع العقل والحكمة والنضج فى التفكير 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا اخترت وخلصت انيفو هههههههه *
> 
> *لا بصى يا نيفو فى عوامل كتير بتترتب ع الاختيار ده *
> *عندك كتير من البنات اهلها اللى بيختاروا لان سنها صغير *
> ...


 لديكى تهديد من حبو الداعشيه 
 سوف يتم إرسال هذه الرساله لزوجك الكريم--
 و هنجول له ان مرتك ندمانه يا بيه-- عاجبك كدا--
لو رجع بيها الزمن هتختار واحد تانى :a63:
 و نفس الرساله دى بئا يا رورو ابعتيها لزوجى الكريم ههههههههههههههههههه
قولى له حبو كانت طفله لما اتجوزتك  و لو رجع بيها الزمن مش هتنزل من بطن مامتها اصلا :hlp:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

يا جماعة الموضوع ده مين منزله انا معرفوش مشفتوش مقرتهوش ومليش دعوة باللى بيتقال ده
ههههههههههههه
علفكرة يا جماعة صدقونى مفيش حياة زوجية مفيهاش نقاش وخلافات واختلافات
ومفيش انسان كامل كل انسان فيه عيب قصادها فيه ميزة او صفة كويسة
المهم اننا منغمضش عينا عن الحلو ونفنجل عيونا على الوحش 
اكيد فيه حاجات حلوة بس احنا مش بنشوفها او ممكن نكون حاسينها قليلة فمبتفرقش اوى معانا .. عموما هى الحياة دايما كده مبتديش كل حاجة .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا جماعة الموضوع ده مين منزله انا معرفوش مشفتوش مقرتهوش ومليش دعوة باللى بيتقال ده





soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> علفكرة يا جماعة صدقونى مفيش حياة زوجية مفيهاش نقاش وخلافات واختلافات
> ومفيش انسان كامل كل انسان فيه عيب قصادها فيه ميزة او صفة كويسة
> المهم اننا منغمضش عينا عن الحلو ونفنجل عيونا على الوحش
> اكيد فيه حاجات حلوة بس احنا مش بنشوفها او ممكن نكون حاسينها قليلة فمبتفرقش اوى معانا .. عموما هى الحياة دايما كده مبتديش كل حاجة .



 يعنى بعد ما ولعتيها ناار تيجى تقولى  مين عمل الموضوع ده--
 لا بئا يا نيفو ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى مداانه--
 و اصابع الاتهام تشير عليكى--
 تعالى نقص الاصابع دى و نرتاح  احسن هههههههههههههههه

بس طبعا اكيد مفيش بيت زوجيه بدون خناقات و بدون بصل-- و العسل عاداتا بيخلص من تانى يوم زواج ههههههههه بس ده العادى يعنى-- و الى مشاكله قليله ده بيبقى حاله شازه--
عمتا كله بركه بركه ههههه صليب صغير


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

خايفة اقولك ربنا يزيدك بركة يا حبوا يا حبيبتى ههههههههههههههه
كفاية بركة لحد كده ربنا يعيينك ويعينا جميعا يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> خايفة اقولك ربنا يزيدك بركة يا حبوا يا حبيبتى ههههههههههههههه
> كفاية بركة لحد كده ربنا يعيينك ويعينا جميعا يارب


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كفاااانه بركه  
عندنه البركه زياده و الحمد لله :t13:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و نفس الرساله دى بئا يا رورو ابعتيها لزوجى الكريم ههههههههههههههههههه
> قولى له حبو كانت طفله لما اتجوزتك  و لو رجع بيها الزمن مش هتنزل من بطن مامتها اصلا :hlp:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنتى منتدى لوحدك ...
*
*





*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لديكى تهديد من حبو الداعشيه
> سوف يتم إرسال هذه الرساله لزوجك الكريم--
> و هنجول له ان مرتك ندمانه يا بيه-- عاجبك كدا--
> لو رجع بيها الزمن هتختار واحد تانى :a63:
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لديكى تهديد من حبو الداعشيه
> سوف يتم إرسال هذه الرساله لزوجك الكريم--
> و هنجول له ان مرتك ندمانه يا بيه-- عاجبك كدا--
> لو رجع بيها الزمن هتختار واحد تانى :a63:
> ...


*كدا احبو بتسيحيلى ع الفضائيات ماكنش العشم ههههههههه 
ﻻ بجد بقى اوهاب جوزى مش غلطة يتندم عليها ربنا يخليهولى ياارب 
انا اقصد انى وانا صغيرة فى حاجات كتير مبصتش عليها 
فى شخصيته وحتى لو كنت بصيت وبحلقت كمان ههههههه 
ماكنتش هشوفها وده ﻻن نظرتى لﻻمور صغيرة 
الخﻻصة ان البنت وهى صغيرة معندهاش النضح والتفكير العقﻻنى اللى يخليها تدرس شخصية جوز المستقبل من كل الحوانب 
اخرها تفرح انها اتخطبت وهتتجوز 
بس انا بقى كنت زعﻻنة هههههههه متفهمنيش غلط احبو عارفة دماغك ههههههه 
كنت عاوزة اقعد بحريتى اخرج مع اصحابى اروح اجى 
مش اشيل المسئولية بدرى واااء
وسمعنى اغنية  
متفكروش يا بنات ان الجواز راحة 
*


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههه ايوه يا رورو انتى فى دى صح فاكرة موضوع جواز البنات بدرى
تفتكرى قولتلكم ايه استحالة هوافق ان بنتى تتجوز وهى صغيرة ابدااا
حتى لو كانت هى عاوزة لانه الوحدة وهى صغيرة نظرتها للامور بتكون على اد اهتمامتها واللى شافته وعرفته فى الحياة  .. وطبعا بتكون خبرة قليلة جدا وهى اصلا بتكون غير مهيئة لتحمل مسئولية بيت واسرة  وهيجى عليها وقت هتلاقى نفسها متورطة فى بيت وعيال ومسئوليات واللى فى سنها لسه بيتفسحوا ويخرجوا ويطلعوا رحلا ت وعايشين سنهم
مع الاسف اكبر غلط ممكن الاهل يرتكبوه فى حق بناتهم انهم يجوزوهم بدرى
والبنت اللى تبقا مصممة على كده  سبوها تجرب علشان بعد كده تعرف ان الله حق ههههه
زينا كده  وبلا فخر ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*أيه يا جماعة بتتكلموا على الحياة الزوجية والجواز وحش كدة ليه ؟
كدة هتعقدوا اللى لسه ماتجوزوش​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

​*هههههههههههههههه كﻻمك صح يا نيفوبس حرام 
هتجرب ووقت الندم ايه يفيد ههههه 
معرفش ايه غاية اﻻهل فى جواز البنت بدرى 
او جوازها من اﻻساس هههههه 
عالم غاوية تعب صحيح
*


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

احنا بننصحهم  علشان بعد كده ميقولوش محدش قلنا ليه 
هههههههههههه 

والله الموفق المستعان


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أيه يا جماعة بتتكلموا على الحياة الزوجية والجواز وحش كدة ليه ؟
> كدة هتعقدوا اللى لسه ماتجوزوش​*


*ﻻ يا استاذنا بالعكس ده احنا بنديهم خبرة حياتية
علشان ميختروش بتسررع 
الجواز عمره ما كان وحش اﻻ لو اﻻختيار غلط من اﻻول 
يابنات احنا عاوزينكم تتجوزوا 
بس مش تتسرعوا فى اﻻختيار تأنوا 
وادرسوا الشخص كويس جدا 
متفرحيش لمجرد انك هتتجوزى ﻻ ﻻزم اﻻختيار الصح 
علشان متندميش بعد كدا وتكملى عمرك كله ندم 
والله الموفق والمستعان 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

ادرسوا يا بنات الراجل من كل الجوانب --
 و بنا اننا بشر ناقص-- لازم هيبقى فيه جانب ناقص--
 يعنى من الاخر اريح انكم تقعدوا بكرامتكم فى بيوت اهلكم ههههههههههههههه
حبوا الداعشيه تدعوا الى العنوثه 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أيه يا جماعة بتتكلموا على الحياة الزوجية والجواز وحش كدة ليه ؟*
> 
> 
> *كدة هتعقدوا اللى لسه ماتجوزوش *​


:smil16:
لا مش هيتعقودوا-- يفهموا الدنيا صح--
 بدل ما يفتكروها وردى
 و يلاقوها فحلقى :hlp:


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :smil16:
> لا مش هيتعقودوا-- يفهموا الدنيا صح--
> بدل ما يفتكروها وردى
> و يلاقوها فحلقى :hlp:



حبوا هنا ؟! فى الاوقات اللى مش عمل الرسمية  طبختى يا حبوا :cry2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حبوا الداعشيه تدعوا الى العنوثه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اوووو نوووو 
اخﻻقك بقت داعشية خالص احبووو 
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ﻻ يا استاذنا بالعكس ده احنا بنديهم خبرة حياتية
> علشان ميختروش بتسررع
> الجواز عمره ما كان وحش اﻻ لو اﻻختيار غلط من اﻻول
> يابنات احنا عاوزينكم تتجوزوا
> ...



*طب لو هنتكلم بجد يبقى برضه مش هيتجوزا .... ليه ؟
البنت اللى بتدور على الشاب المثالى فى كل شيئ هتعنس ..
وبرضه الشاب اللى بيدور على بنت مثاليه مش هيتجوز ..
واللى مش فارق معاها حاجة والمهم تتجوز وخلاص دى غالبا بتندم أو بتندم الشخص اللى معاها بعدين ..
الموضوع عاوز عقل يعنى ماينفعش كل طرف يحط أشتراطات مثالية فى الطرف 
التانى وينسى أن كل شخصية ليها عيوب زى ما ليها مميزات ..
طبعا فى ثوابت مش ينفع نتنازل عنها ..
بس فى أمور ماينفعش نتشبث بيها وألا .......
وفى حاجة كمان مش لازم نسلم بالعيوب الشخصية ونقول ده طبع مش ينفع يتغير 
لأ مع الحب والحكمة كل شيئ قابل للتغيير ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :smil16:
> لا مش هيتعقودوا-- يفهموا الدنيا صح--
> بدل ما يفتكروها وردى
> و يلاقوها فحلقى :hlp:



*الدنيا فيها كل الألوان​*


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

لا علفكرة يا جماعة لو اتكلمنا جد هنقول الزواج استقرار وحياة جديدة ومشاركة وملحمة رائعة بين زوج وزوجة وشراكة بتم بينهم فى كل شىء الوحش والحلو رحلة عمر 

لكن احنا بنتكلم عن السن ماهو لو انا مش مؤهلة اختار يبقا بالتاأكيد اختيارى ده هيكون مش سليم
الا اذا كانت بنت عاقلة اوى بقا ومركزة اوى  ورغم انه سنها صغير لكن اختارت صح

اكيد حتى لو زوجين متفاهمين وحياتهم هادئة ومستقرة لازم يكون فى اختلافات ومفيش ابدا انسان على وجه البسيطة كامل كلنا  فينا عيوب وكمان فينا مميزات وصفات حلوة مش موجودة عند حد تانى
المهم التفاهم والوفاق وكل حاجة بتتصلح


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

​*استاذ عبد يسوع 
حضرتك كﻻمك صح اوووى 
هى دى الخﻻصة 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لا علفكرة يا جماعة لو اتكلمنا جد هنقول الزواج استقرار وحياة جديدة ومشاركة وملحمة رائعة بين زوج وزوجة وشراكة بتم بينهم فى كل شىء الوحش والحلو رحلة عمر
> 
> لكن احنا بنتكلم عن السن ماهو لو انا مش مؤهلة اختار يبقا بالتاأكيد اختيارى ده هيكون مش سليم
> الا اذا كانت بنت عاقلة اوى بقا ومركزة اوى  ورغم انه سنها صغير لكن اختارت صح
> ...



هو ده الكلام ...
الزواج أجمل علاقة فى الدنيا ..
ولا عزاء للى بيدعوا للعنوسة :a63:


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههه بس العنوسة لذيذة برضو يا  استاذ عبد يسوع
معلش نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا
عارف احساس انك قايم من النوم مفيش وراك حاجة يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام 
رااائع انك تكون مسئول عن نفسك وبس  مش عايل هم عيال وبيت و3 وجبات يومية ونظافة بيت وسوق ومذاكرة والنتيجة بانت ولا مبنتش والدرجات عاملة ازاى
ومصاريف المدارس زادت اد ايه  السنة دى والعيال مرحوش نشاطات صيفية ليه وهيروحوا فين؟ وهيستفادوا ولا لا لالالالا العنوسة لذيذة برضو ههههههههههه
ولا ايه يا جماعة ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بس العنوسة لذيذة برضو يا  استاذ عبد يسوع
> معلش نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا
> عارف احساس انك قايم من النوم مفيش وراك حاجة يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام
> رااائع انك تكون مسئول عن نفسك وبس  مش عايل هم عيال وبيت و3 وجبات يومية ونظافة بيت وسوق ومذاكرة والنتيجة بانت ولا مبنتش والدرجات عاملة ازاى
> ...


*
طب على فكرة كل الحاجات اللى بتقوليها دى هى أجمل حاجة فى الجواز 
عشان بتعمليها بحب وعشان بتحبى اللى بتعملى عشانه كل ده ..
وبتحسى أن ليكى هدف عايشة عشان أنك تسعدى حد بتحبيه ..​*


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن تكون فعلا حاجات جميلة وبتتعمل بحب احيانا لكن مسئولية وساعات تكون تقيلة
من الاخر محدش مرتاح 
هى الحياة كده  لذتها فى تعبها  
اللى بيتعبنا نفسه احيانا هو اللى بيفرحنا المهم اننا نرضى ونعيشها عن قناعة وحب ورضا


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ممكن تكون فعلا حاجات جميلة وبتتعمل بحب احيانا لكن مسئولية وساعات تكون تقيلة
> من الاخر محدش مرتاح
> هى الحياة كده  لذتها فى تعبها
> اللى بيتعبنا نفسه احيانا هو اللى بيفرحنا المهم اننا نرضى ونعيشها عن قناعة وحب ورضا



*صح كدة ..​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

اسمله عليكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هنزل ببخوووور دلوقتى ههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس كلام صح الصح--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2014)

بس بردوا--
 متفتكروش يا بنات ان الجواز راحه
 دا الجواز يا بنات زل و بهدله و قلت رااااحاااااا

 دى اغنيه  ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*بينى و بينكم ما فيش أحلى من الحرية 

الحرية 

ثم

 الحرية 

ثم

 الحرية

freedom 






:new6::new6::new6:​*​


----------



## تيمو (26 سبتمبر 2014)

> البنت اللى بتدور على الشاب المثالى فى كل شيئ *هتعنس* ..
> وبرضه الشاب اللى بيدور على بنت مثاليه *مش هيتجوز* ..



سؤال غريب

إيش معنى البنت بتنعّس بس الشب ما بتجوز؟ ليش ما استخدمت نفس المصطلح للإثنين؟
...........

عودة للموضوع:

على أية حال، بحس إنو الزواج بكون رائع مع الشخص المناسب، ويكون هو شاغل قلبك وفكرك، تفكر فيها وتكون مشغول فيها 24 ساعة وكيف ترضيها وتحبها وشو عم بتعمل هلّا وتدللها، ولما تمرض تهتم فيها، تتوجها ملكة قلبك وأميرة حياتك ... تختلف معها ولما تزعل ترجع تراضيها، حلو هلشعور، يارب تزبط معنا


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2014)

ايرينى الحرية دى حاجة جميلة وموجودة حتى عند المتزوجين لكن بحدود 
انما لو على الحرية المطلقة فأين نجدها ؟؟

 اذا كنا احنا نفسنا بدون زواج وروابط بنعمل لانفسنا حدود وقيود  يعنى من الاخر كلمة حرية دى حاجة كده زى الاحساس النابع من جواكى لو حسيتى انك حرة هتكونى حرة لو حسيتى انك مقيدة هتكونى مقيدة حتى لو كنتى فعلا حرة
حد فاهم حاجة هههههههههههه

تيمو  حسستنى انك بتكتب وكمنجة شغالة جنبك ايشى خيال يا ناس ايه بس الرومانسية دى كلها
يا بختها يا سيدى يا بختها ههههههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> سؤال غريب
> 
> إيش معنى البنت بتنعّس بس الشب ما بتجوز؟ ليش ما استخدمت نفس المصطلح للإثنين؟
> ...........



*يمكن عشان مجتمعنا مش بيقول على الشاب عانس !!​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> سؤال غريب
> 
> إيش معنى البنت بتنعّس بس الشب ما بتجوز؟ ليش ما استخدمت نفس المصطلح للإثنين؟
> ...........



*إن البنت ليها expired date فى الانجاب ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> سؤال غريب
> 
> 
> عودة للموضوع:
> ...



*إنت عمرك كام سنة ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايرينى الحرية دى حاجة جميلة وموجودة حتى عند المتزوجين لكن بحدود
> انما لو على الحرية المطلقة فأين نجدها ؟؟
> 
> اذا كنا احنا نفسنا بدون زواج وروابط بنعمل لانفسنا حدود وقيود  يعنى من الاخر كلمة حرية دى حاجة كده زى الاحساس النابع من جواكى لو حسيتى انك حرة هتكونى حرة لو حسيتى انك مقيدة هتكونى مقيدة حتى لو كنتى فعلا حرة
> ...



*لا هم الرجالة كدة حاطين مناخيرهم فى كل حاجة 

و الحل الوحيد هو قطع مناخيرهم بلا وجع دماغ :new6:

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا هم الرجالة كدة حاطين مناخيرهم فى كل حاجة
> 
> و الحل الوحيد هو قطع مناخيرهم بلا وجع دماغ :new6:
> 
> *



:01964E~163: :bomb: :bomb: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> :01964E~163: :bomb: :bomb: :boxing: :boxing:



*شوفتى بأة يا سول 

أهو حاطط مناخيره أهو فى الحوار اللى بينى و بينك :fun_lol:

لا و جاى يشخط و ينطر كمان 

خليكى شاهدة 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شوفتى بأة يا سول
> 
> أهو حاطط مناخيره أهو فى الحوار اللى بينى و بينك :fun_lol:
> 
> ...



*حضرتك بتعممى وتقولى الرجالة ......... لأ مش كل الرجالة زى بعض​*:smil15:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *حضرتك بتعممى وتقولى الرجالة ......... لأ مش كل الرجالة زى بعض​*:smil15:



*كلهم و لا مش كلهم 

إنت منهم :fun_lol:

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلهم و لا مش كلهم
> 
> إنت منهم :fun_lol:
> 
> *​



لأ أنا بدافع عن بنى جنسى من الناس المفترية :t32:


----------



## تيمو (26 سبتمبر 2014)

> يمكن عشان مجتمعنا مش بيقول على الشاب عانس !!



مجتمعنا ظالم بكل المقاييس للأنثى ...



> تيمو حسستنى انك بتكتب وكمنجة شغالة جنبك ايشى خيال يا ناس ايه بس الرومانسية دى كلها
> يا بختها يا سيدى يا بختها ههههههههه



هههه هذه المداخلة برعاية عمر خيرت  وبعدين رومانسي وأردني don't mix 



> إن البنت ليها expired date فى الانجاب



يعني مصطلح العنوسة مرتبط بقدرتها على الإنجاب؟ هناك عمر معيّن بمجتمعنا يُقال فيه أن البنت عنّست .. 

عمري 32 .. حواليكي عروس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> مجتمعنا ظالم بكل المقاييس للأنثى ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
إنت أردنى ؟؟؟

عايزنى أجيب لك عروسة ؟؟

ما أعرفش غير مصريات 

و المصريات + الاردنيين don't mix


:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههه ايرينى شوفتى عبد يسوع المسيح لما عصبتيه عمل ازاى؟؟؟!
هههههههههه اول مرة اشوفه متعصب  زنجر وبرق وقلك شششششطب لا وايه جايب كمان متفجرات معاه خلاص اتخنق مننا  هههههههه

مش كل الرجالة زى بعض فعلا فى رجالة خنقة جداا وفى رجاله عقلها كبير

تيمو انا بموت فى عمر خيرت واتارينى كنت مستمتعة بالمشاركة وسمعة عزفه من بعيد لبعيد ههههههههه ربنا يسعدك يارب ويسعد الجميع


----------



## تيمو (27 سبتمبر 2014)

> و المصريات + الاردنيين don't mix



اللهم ابعدنا وأسعدنا ههه لا بجد هناك فئة من المجتمع المصري وخصوصاً البنات بينطق (القاف) متل (الكاف) بس بطريقة جميلة جداً ورائعة جداً، أهو لو حواليكي من دول ابعتيها ههه

........

لايف آند سول

خودي ديه .. إبداع بس الرزولوشين مش كتير واضح

[YOUTUBE]XsVHgsIBZh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## جورجينيو- (30 سبتمبر 2014)

لسا ما فكرتش لما افتكر هارجع هنا واقول كل حاجه بدون زياده ولا نقصان


----------



## soul & life (30 سبتمبر 2014)

منتظرين عودتك اهلا بك جورجينو


----------



## zama (1 أكتوبر 2014)

أسمحوا لي أتكلم بجد :

أنا أحترم المرأة لأنها أنسان ، إنما أقلق منها لستُ أخاف ..

أنا لم أستمتع بمعرفتي البريئة للبنات ، لكن كانوا ذو ثقل بقلبي ..

أنا لم أتفوه بأني عدو المرأة و الكلام الخايب دا ..

أنا لم أخرج من حيز النقاش للموضوع ، لأن التوافق لأختيار الشريك ، مُفترض يُتوج بالتواضع ، الأكثرية العظمي من البنات خالية من التواضع ..

أنا لم أري بنت جميلة (( الروح و الشكل )) متواضعة ..

سلام ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> أسمحوا لي أتكلم بجد :
> 
> أنا أحترم المرأة لأنها أنسان ، إنما أقلق منها لستُ أخاف ..
> 
> ...



:new2::new2::new2:


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع نيفيان قيم جدا


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> أسمحوا لي أتكلم بجد :
> 
> أنا أحترم المرأة لأنها أنسان ، إنما أقلق منها لستُ أخاف ..
> 
> ...





اهلا بيك وبمشاركتك .. احيانا بنكون سيئين الحظ  بمعنى المواقف بتلعب دور فى الصورة المرسومة لامر ما فى الحياة اذا كانت اول مرة  لزيارتى  لعيادة دكتور اسنان وكان هذا الدكتور كفاءته  قليلة فى مجاله واسأت الاختيار و شعرت بالألم اصبحت انا معقدة من اطباء الاسنان 

لكن المؤكد واللى اقدر اقوله لما وصفته من انطباعك عن الانثى انك بتتعامل بتحفظ واحترام وده فى حد ذاته شىء رائع لكن الانثى ليست مصدر خوف او قلق او حتى انزعاج بالعكس
الانثى .. أم وأخت وزوجة وحبيبة وصديقة  وفى بنات مباركات ما اكثرهن
الرب يبارك حياتك اخى  .. سعيدة بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2014)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> موضوع نيفيان قيم جدا



منور يا مينا الموضوع زاد قيمة بمرورك هنا :16_14_37:


----------

